# دورة تعليم برنامج safe للمهندس وليد مراد



## وليد مراد (31 أكتوبر 2013)

السادة الزملاء من المهندسين لقد قمت بعمل متواضع لبدأ دورة في التحليل والتصميم الانشائي باستخدام برنامج الsafe ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم واسال الله سبحانه وتعالي ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتي وان تكون علم ينتفع به لكل الزملاء واهب اجرها للوالدين رحمه الله عليهم 
في انتظار ردودكم التي تثري الحوار 

كامل الحلقات في الرابط التالي

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3dXA-aopn7wkr3up1HNqIQ/videos

الحلقة الاولى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh7RmXRR-Z8
الحلقة الثانية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GTCuXk2pZU
الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRmvFn8IwAM
الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90SgRaB0Wg


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك​


----------



## adel safwat (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود مشكور و نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## hosshoss0020 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير ونرجوا ان يكون هناك جديد عما هوا معروف


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## نميرة (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ان شاء الله رب العالمين يجعل جهدك هذا حسنات في ميزان اعمالك وكل حسنة بعشرة امثالها
والله يرحم والديك برحمته الواسعة انه سميع مجيب


----------



## محمداحمد5 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egoze (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نحن في انتظار ابداعتك 
و الله يرحم والديك و يسكنهم الجنه انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## عبدالمقصود ابومحمد (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ؤؤؤ


----------



## نميرة (1 نوفمبر 2013)

numerical analysis of a reinforced concrete beam in abaqus 6.10
By Howo4Die
اخوتي بحاجة لهذا المصدر ضروري
واي مصدر عن تمثيل الكونكريت المسلح بأستخدام برنامج الabaqus


----------



## حمدي شققي (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## MAKLAD (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## almohandesw (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
لكننا نحتاج لرفع الفيديوهات علي الميديا فاير لان اليوتيوب توجد مشاكل في التحميل منه بيكون الفيديو من غير صوت احيانا وبمساحة ضخمة جدااااا 
ياريت يا بشمهندس وليد ترفع فيديو التسجيل الاصلي عند حضرتك علي الميديا فاير لتكون جودته عاليه و مساحته اقل 
معلش حنتعبك معانا


----------



## وليد مراد (3 نوفمبر 2013)

انشاء الله احاول الرفع علي الميديا فير


----------



## م.طاهر (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد مراد (4 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط الحلقة الثانية http://youtu.be/4GTCuXk2pZU
أرجو من الادارة التثبيت كي تعم الفائدة علي الجميع


----------



## saidgc (4 نوفمبر 2013)

[h=2]جزاكم الله خيرا
من فضلكم ممكن رابط لبرنامج السيف +كراك من غير الميديا فير [/h]


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير
الموضوع للتثبيت ومعذرة على التاخير


----------



## وادى الملوك (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مكملين مع حضرتك انشاء الله 
ارجو الاستمرار بذلك حتى النهايه


----------



## وليد مراد (5 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط الحلقة الثالثة وفيها نستكمل تجهيز ملف الاوتوكاد تمهيدا لارسالة الي برنامج safe
http://youtu.be/rRmvFn8IwAM


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله جنة الفردوس الاعلى
بعد ادن حضرتك هل يمكن شرح تصميم قاعدة strap beam لانه لايوجد شرح على هدا النوع
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد مراد (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا لادارة الموقع علي تثبيت الموضوع*


----------



## المهندسةمنن (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا علي مجهودك ويجزيك ربناخير


----------



## goldbeeerg (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً م. وليد ومتابعين معاك إن شاء الله


----------



## Moslim Geddan (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا وليد مراد علي هذا المجهود
​


----------



## محمود علام (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## وليد مراد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

وده رابط الدرس الرابع من الدورة واسال الله ان ينفعنا فيما علمنا وارجو منكم متابعة هذه الحلقة جيدا لان الحلقة القادمة تحتوي علي العديد من المفاجات وتعتمد اعتماد كلي علي هذه الحلقة
رابط التحميل علي اليوتيوب
http://youtu.be/A90SgRaB0Wg


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 نوفمبر 2013)

تمت الاضافة الى المشاركة الاولى
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 نوفمبر 2013)

بانتظار الحلقة الخامسة ....


----------



## yousef salamah (6 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك واجزل لك المثوبة أخي الكريم ..
كل الشكر على جهدك الرائع


----------



## سيد طه محمد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و متابعين معك و في انتظار باقي الفيديوهات و يا ريت لو تقدر ترفع الفيديوهات على الميديافير مع نسخة للبرنامج ... بارك الله في ما تقدمه و جعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## وليد مراد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

اعتذر للاخوة المهندسين الذين يطلبون رفع الفيديوهات علي الميديا فير لاني جديد العهد بموضوع التسجيلات وارجو من اهل الخبره في موضوع نقل الفيديوهات علي روابط اخري ان يساعدونا في حل مشكلة الزملاء وشكرا جزيلا لمن ساهم بكلمة شكر وادعولي ان ربنا يقدرني علي انهاء ما بدأته


----------



## وليد مراد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جاري معالجة الحلقة الخامسة علي اليوتيوب واذا انتهت معالجتها اليوم سارفعها اليوم بأمر الله تعالي او باقصي تقدير غدا صباحا 
ارجو منكم المتابعه لان هذه الحلقة سنتعلم فيها حصيلة المجهود الذي بذلناه في الاوتوكاد في تجهيز السقف وستكون هذه الحصيله غير قاصرة علي شغل التصميم فقط وانما سنتعلم كيف سنستثمرها في حصر الكميات والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (6 نوفمبر 2013)

عند تصميم الكمرات ببرنامج safe بيعطى قيمه حديد اقل عن لو استخدمنا تصميمها manual او اكسل ​


----------



## وليد مراد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

كما أرجو من المهندس سيد طه محمد لما شاهدناه فيه من خبره في تصميم شيتات الاكسيل سواء لحساب الكميات او التصميم ان يساعدنا في تطوير شيت الاكسيل الذي سارفقه مع الحلقة القادمة وان يعطينا ملاحظاته وابتكاراته في هذا المجال كي يكون العمل مفيد للجميع وكي يشارك الجميع في ثوابه وأجره


----------



## وليد مراد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

وده رابط الحلقة الخامسة يا باشمهندسين اسأل الله العلي القدير ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان تعم الفائدة علي كل من يشارك في هذا المنتدي المحترم 
http://youtu.be/wfJNdmUJuQ0


----------



## 3pecial (6 نوفمبر 2013)

وليد مراد قال:


> اعتذر للاخوة المهندسين الذين يطلبون رفع الفيديوهات علي الميديا فير لاني جديد العهد بموضوع التسجيلات وارجو من اهل الخبره في موضوع نقل الفيديوهات علي روابط اخري ان يساعدونا في حل مشكلة الزملاء وشكرا جزيلا لمن ساهم بكلمة شكر وادعولي ان ربنا يقدرني علي انهاء ما بدأته



اتفضل يا هندسه وجزاك الله خيرا على الشرح

الروابط 

http://www.tusfiles.net/4new17lolpra

http://www.tusfiles.net/c5mnjbig0tr5

http://www.tusfiles.net/i494hmx67mhm

http://www.tusfiles.net/64pa3c015z7e

http://www.tusfiles.net/lro30uyv2p6u





​


----------



## 3pecial (6 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن ملفات الكاد يا هندسه


----------



## akouti_angham (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا هندسة*

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة بس ياريت توضح لينا فى الفيديوهات ازاى بختار حديد الكمرات والاعمدة وياريت توضح موضوع الترخيم وكمان كيفية عمل ال detailing وضبطها 
والف مليون شكر ع المجهود


----------



## وليد مراد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> عند تصميم الكمرات ببرنامج safe بيعطى قيمه حديد اقل عن لو استخدمنا تصميمها manual او اكسل
> المدرسة القديمة لتوزيع احمال السقف علي الكمرات تعتمد علي شكل شروخ البلاطه بعد التحميل وبالتالي توزيع احمال بلاطات الاسقف علي الكمرات حسب نصيبها من التحميل وهذا يعتمد علي نوع البلاطه هل هي one way ام tow way وهذه الطريقة لتوزيع احمال السقف علي الكمرات تسمي الطريقة ال(empirical) واصبحت طريقة غير مستخدمة لان نتائجها غير دقيقة والبرامج الهندسية للتحليل والتصميم تعتمد علي طريقة (finite element) لتوزيع الاحمال وهذه الطريقة تعطي نتائج مختلفة عن الحلي اليدوي كما أن برنامج ال safe يأخذ معه في الاعتبار ال ( frame action ) بين الأعمدة والبلاطات عن طريق وجود بلاطه ال stiff فوق الاعمده وهي بلاطه very rigid وتجعل البرنامج يحاكي الطبيعه بنسبة عالية جدا لذلك وجه التنبيه بعدم مقارنة الحلول اليدوية للكمرات بحلول برنامج ال safe واذا كنت تريد الحصول علي قيمة لعزوم الكمرات قريبة من الحل اليدوي فسوف اعلمك الطريقة علي برنامج safe بامر الله تعالي خلال الحلقات المقبلة تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## وليد مراد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

akouti_angham قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة بس ياريت توضح لينا فى الفيديوهات ازاى بختار حديد الكمرات والاعمدة وياريت توضح موضوع الترخيم وكمان كيفية عمل ال detailing وضبطها
> والف مليون شكر ع المجهود



برنامج ال safe لا يعطي تسليح الأعمدة وبالنسبة لباقي تفاصيل التسليح سنتحدث عنها باستفاضة خلال الفيديوهات وكذلك كيفة حساب الترخيم بجميع انواعه


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (7 نوفمبر 2013)

وليد مراد قال:


> civil.eng./eslam قال:
> 
> 
> > عند تصميم الكمرات ببرنامج safe بيعطى قيمه حديد اقل عن لو استخدمنا تصميمها manual او اكسل
> ...


----------



## وليد مراد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> وليد مراد قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا يا بشمهندس انا اقصد ان عند ظهور قيمه العزم على الكمره اخده على اكسل اصممه الاقى الكمره محتاجه مثلا AS min
> ...


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (7 نوفمبر 2013)

وليد مراد قال:


> civil.eng./eslam قال:
> 
> 
> > لابد من جعل البرنامج يحسب Asmin عن طريق تفعيلها داخل البرنامج من قائمة display اختار showbeam design ثم فعل الاختيار الموضح في الصورة مشاهدة المرفق 94601
> ...


----------



## sherif_2007 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت ياهندسة إتكلم عن تصميم نوعين من البلاطات مثلا فى نفس الدور مثلا هوردى و فلات جنب بعض
وشكل التسليح بينهم بيبقى ايه و هنصممهم على اساس كل بلاطة لوحدها ولا متداخلين ؟
مش لازم تشرح بالتفصيل على السيف بس قول فكرة التصميم و انا هفهم ...
شكرا


----------



## 3pecial (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ياريت يا باشمهندس ترفع ملافات الكاد اللى بتشرح عليها عشان نتابع التطبيق مع حضرتك


----------



## mohamedfrah (8 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chei5saad (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اين ملفات الدورة ؟


----------



## وليد مراد (9 نوفمبر 2013)

وده رابط الحلقة السادسة من الدورة 
http://youtu.be/9vXOfRN51sA

ودي روابط المرفقات

http://www.mediafire.com/?6yc3k2cqk5f6g9a
*http://www.mediafire.com/?3dboa002fa42c7y*


----------



## 3pecial (9 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا يا هندسه متابعين معاك ان شاء الله

الملف السادس على رابط اخر 

http://www.tusfiles.net/zvx7bmfz4rao


----------



## nawalid6 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

كيف يمكن حساب قيم deflection للكمرات بواسطة برنامج سيف


----------



## وليد مراد (9 نوفمبر 2013)

3pecial قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااا يا هندسه متابعين معاك ان شاء الله
> 
> الملف السادس على رابط اخر
> 
> http://www.tusfiles.net/zvx7bmfz4rao



جزاك الله خيرا واجمل شئ ان نتعاون علي الخير تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (9 نوفمبر 2013)

[QUOTE=nawalid6;3066462]كيف يمكن حساب قيم deflection للكمرات بواسطة برنامج سيف[/QUOTE]
يتم اظهار قيم ال deflection للكمرات عن طريق اختيار الكمرات منفصلة اولا من قائمة select ثم يتم اختيار properties ثم beam properties
ثم تذهب الي قائمة view ثم show selected objects only وبذلك يظهر لك الترخيم الخاص بالكمرات فقط والصورة المرفقة تبين اظهار ترخيم الكمرات فقط


----------



## وليد مراد (9 نوفمبر 2013)

3pecial قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااا يا هندسه متابعين معاك ان شاء الله
> 
> الملف السادس على رابط اخر
> 
> http://www.tusfiles.net/zvx7bmfz4rao


جزاك الله خيرا وانا سعيد بانك تشارك في التيسير علي الاخوة المهندسين تقبل تحياتي


----------



## nawalid6 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكر م وليد وهل في حالة تطبيق Long term deflection
تكون هذه القيم للكمرات كافية لمراجعة ال deflection


----------



## kiloNewton (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس وليد الله يباركلك ومجهود رائع
اتمني انه نتابع معك بملف الاتوكاد
كذلك اناوصلت الحاضرة ٥ ولم اجد الليسبات و الاكلسل تبع الدرس
الف شكرا لك و متابعين معك


----------



## وليد مراد (9 نوفمبر 2013)

kiloNewton قال:


> مهندس وليد الله يباركلك ومجهود رائع
> اتمني انه نتابع معك بملف الاتوكاد
> كذلك اناوصلت الحاضرة ٥ ولم اجد الليسبات و الاكلسل تبع الدرس
> الف شكرا لك و متابعين معك


تم تنزيل المحاضرة السادسه ومعها المرفقات والليسبات وملف الكاد صباح اليوم تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (9 نوفمبر 2013)

nawalid6 قال:


> شكر م وليد وهل في حالة تطبيق Long term deflection
> تكون هذه القيم للكمرات كافية لمراجعة ال deflection


نعم تكون هذه القيم كافية لمراجعه الترخيم سواء اللحظي او طويل الامد لان هذه هي أهم ميزة يتميز بها برنامج ال safe تقبل تحياتي


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (9 نوفمبر 2013)

رجاء تنزيل ملفات الاوتوكاد اللي في الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kiloNewton (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

كيف يمكن الاستفادة من detailing للوصول الي لوحات تنفيذية shop drawings&bar bending schedule
وهل هنا اتصال مع auto desk structural detailing


----------



## gamal amer (10 نوفمبر 2013)

1- هل تعريف العمود على انه بلاطة جسئة فى السيف يؤثر فى قيم العزوم؟
2- ازاى اقسم البلاطة عند نقط التقاطعات مع الكمرات فى السيف؟


----------



## gamal amer (10 نوفمبر 2013)

3- هل لازم سنتر لاين الكمرة يكون مع سنتر لاين العمود قبل مانصدر للسيف انا مش فاهم الجزئية دى؟


----------



## وليد مراد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

gamal amer قال:


> 1- هل تعريف العمود على انه بلاطة جسئة فى السيف يؤثر فى قيم العزوم؟
> 2- ازاى اقسم البلاطة عند نقط التقاطعات مع الكمرات فى السيف؟


- بالنسبة للسؤال الأول نعم تعريف بلاطة جسئة فوق الاعمدة يؤثر في قيم العزوم علي البلاطات ويؤثر ايضا علي قيم الترخيم لان تمثيل هذه البلاطة الجسئة تجعل البرنامج يتعامل مع العمود كعمود جسئ وليس ك hinged support وطبعا هذا هو الوضع الطبيعي لذلك اذا قمت بحل سقف علي برنامج ال sap ونفس السقف بنفس المدخلات علي برنامج safe تجد اختلاف في قيم عزوم البلاطات m11 و m22 بين البرنامجين 
- بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني نحن لا نقوم بعمل اي meshing في برنامج ال safe والبرنامج يقوم بنفسه بعمل meshing لجميع العناصر سواء الاسقف او الكمرات او حوائط القص ولكن يمكننا تغير ابعاد هذه التقسيمات لزيادة الدقة تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

gamal amer قال:


> 3- هل لازم سنتر لاين الكمرة يكون مع سنتر لاين العمود قبل مانصدر للسيف انا مش فاهم الجزئية دى؟



في برنامج ال safe عند تمثيل الكمرات تمثل بخط في منتصف الكمرة ولكن هذا الخط لا يمتد الي مركز العمود ولكن يقف عند وجه العمود وذلك منعا لحصول تراكب في الاحمال لاننا لو قمنا بتوصيل الكمرة الي مركز العمود سيزيد وزن الجزء الداخل من الكمرة بدايه من وجه العمود وحتي مركزه وبالتالي تكون قيم ردود الافعال لهذه الاعمدة اكبر من الفعلي لذلك يتم توقيف الكمرة حتي وجه العمود الخارجي وفي الشرح المقبل سأحاول توضيح الوضعين بمثال تطبيقي لنري فروق ردود افعال الاعمدة في الحالتين تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*ودي روابط تحميل جديدة علي الرابط المحبوب mediafire لضمان جودة الصورة

رابط الحلقة الاولي
http://www.mediafire.com/?l8x1v7vq395rkgg

رابط الحلقة الثانية
http://www.mediafire.com/?r2n61i013hjm5s5

رابط الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/?r2n61i013hjm5s5

رابط الحلقة الرابعه
http://www.mediafire.com/?tk46tgkgh1cp755

رابط الحلقة الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?9r0ixh0mg9fd0u9

رابط الحلقة السادسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?c0ymjmd46u226ic
*


----------



## gamal amer (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gamal amer (11 نوفمبر 2013)

لو عرفت الكمرات الخارجية المحيطة بالمبنى على انها R-sec مش L-sec هل ده غلط ؟ وهيفرق معايا كتير فى النتايج؟


----------



## gamal amer (11 نوفمبر 2013)

وسؤال تانى عن set modifires فى السيف اعدلها ولا لا لانى قرأت فيها كلام كتير انا عاوز الخلاصة فى الموضوع ده لان انا محتار


----------



## yousef salamah (11 نوفمبر 2013)

يا اخوان ملفات الاتوكاد اللي بيشرح عليها المهندس هل ممكن ان يرفعها احدكم ...؟؟؟


----------



## وليد مراد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

yousef salamah قال:


> يا اخوان ملفات الاتوكاد اللي بيشرح عليها المهندس هل ممكن ان يرفعها احدكم ...؟؟؟


تم رفع روابط الليسبات وجداول الاكسيل وملف الاوتوكاد من قبل واليك الرابط مرة اخري
http://www.mediafire.com/?k32vzof27sl7vpd


----------



## وليد مراد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

gamal amer قال:


> وسؤال تانى عن set modifires فى السيف اعدلها ولا لا لانى قرأت فيها كلام كتير انا عاوز الخلاصة فى الموضوع ده لان انا محتار


لا يتم عمل set modifires في برنامج ال safe لانه يقوم بحساب الترخيم اللحظي والترخيم الاني بمنتهي الدقة عن طريق عمل حالات للترخيم اللحظي والترخيم الاني وسوف اغطي هذا الجزء في الحلقات المقبلة بأمر الله تعالي تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

hosshoss0020 قال:


> جزاك الله خير ونرجوا ان يكون هناك جديد عما هوا معروف



انشاء الله تكون هذه الدورة تحتوي علي العديد من النقاط الجديدة التي تفيد الجميع بأمر الله تعالي ولقد شاهدت الفيديو الخاص بك علي اليوتيوب وسعدت كثيرا انك شرحت حصر القواعد بالاستفادة بحلقتي السادسة عن حصر الكميات واعتقد ان هذا هو بدايه استفادة حقيقة وبدايه ظهور افكار وابتكارات ارجو ارفاق رابط الفيديو الخاص بك في مشاركه كي يستفيد الجميع بأمر الله تعالي


----------



## gamal amer (11 نوفمبر 2013)

لو عرفت الكمرات الخارجية المحيطة بالمبنى على انها R-sec مش L-sec هل ده غلط ؟ وهيفرق معايا كتير فى النتايج؟


----------



## وليد مراد (12 نوفمبر 2013)

gamal amer قال:


> لو عرفت الكمرات الخارجية المحيطة بالمبنى على انها r-sec مش l-sec هل ده غلط ؟ وهيفرق معايا كتير فى النتايج؟




طبعا هتفرق في النتايج يا باشمهندس لازم الكمرات تتعرف بقطاعها و الكمر الخارجي بيكون l sec والفلانج بتاعه للداخل ولازم يتمثل بوضعه ده


----------



## nawalid6 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

nawalid6 قال:


> كيف يمكن الاستفادة من detailing للوصول الي لوحات تنفيذية shop drawings&bar bending schedule
> وهل هنا اتصال مع auto desk structural detailing


م وليد ارجو الدخول في موضوع ال detailing لانه مهم جدا وامكانية تطويره لانهاء ال shop drawings&bar bending


----------



## نميرة (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
ما هو الافضل اجراء فحص مطرقة شمدت لوجه الشد او لوجه الضغط لعينة سقف خرساني مختبري علما ان فحص وجه الشد صعب لان يتطلب قلب الصبه بالعكس والجناكيل تمنع ذلك
ماهي المخططات الخاصة بتحويل الضربات الى ما يكافئها من مقاومة انضغاط ؟ واذا وجدت فهل هناك مخططات لكل نوع من الخرسانة 
ارجو من الجميع من كان له معلومات افادتيي علما باني ملمة بطريقة الفحص وتفاصيلها من ال astm ومن المنتدى


----------



## ali sheva (12 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا عالمجهود يا بشمهندس ... وياريت حضرتك تغطي موضوع البلاطات الهوردي علي السيف لانه مهم جدا والسعودية كلها شغالة هولو بلوكس


----------



## gamal amer (12 نوفمبر 2013)

اصل انا كنت قرأت ان برنامج السيف بيعمل merge دمج للعناصر تلقائى فلما بعرف الكمرات الخارجية على انها R-sec البرنامج بيدمجها مع البلاطة


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اعتقد يا بشمهندس انا برنامج السيف يتم عمل جميع الكمرات R sec عاديه و هو فى الanalysis يقدر يفرق نوعها


----------



## Eng Ahmed Lotfy (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## civil_012 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassananas (17 نوفمبر 2013)

سؤالي للاخوه الكرام
في تكمله للدوره والا التشكرات هي نهاية المطاف
وجزاك الله اخونا وليد مراد كل خير


----------



## وليد مراد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط الحلقة السابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?92t8y73114yelwv
رابط المرفقات
http://www.mediafire.com/?q8b4bb1czn9uwn7

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

hassananas قال:


> سؤالي للاخوه الكرام
> في تكمله للدوره والا التشكرات هي نهاية المطاف
> وجزاك الله اخونا وليد مراد كل خير



انشاء الله نكمل الدورة لاخرها ونسألك الدعاء وليس التشكرات


----------



## وليد مراد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

وده رابط الحلقة السابعه علي اليويتوب
http://youtu.be/PVX8dI4g8u4


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ممكن باقى الحلقات على الميديافاير لان الجودة العالية فى اليويتيوب حجمها خيالى وحضرتم مش بترفع كل الجودات على اليوتيوب وبالتالى مش بنعرف نحمل صيغة webm لانها بيبقى حجمها قليل شوية


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وبعلمك


----------



## وليد مراد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ممكن باقى الحلقات على الميديافاير لان الجودة العالية فى اليويتيوب حجمها خيالى وحضرتم مش بترفع كل الجودات على اليوتيوب وبالتالى مش بنعرف نحمل صيغة webm لانها بيبقى حجمها قليل شوية



في الصفحة السابعه من التعليقات ستجد جميع الحلقات السابقة مرفوعه علي الميديا فاير تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وبعلمك



اشكرك يا باشمهندسة علي كلماتك الطيبة واسال الله التوفيق والسداد واستكمال الدورة بما ينفع الجميع


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (17 نوفمبر 2013)

وليد مراد قال:


> في الصفحة السابعه من التعليقات ستجد جميع الحلقات السابقة مرفوعه علي الميديا فاير تقبل تحياتي



جزاك الله كل خير بس رابط الحلقة الثالثة مش موجود هو نفسه الثانية


----------



## adel safwat (17 نوفمبر 2013)

سأقوم برفع حلقات الدورة علي مركز الخليج بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع للتسهيل علي أخواننا المهندسين


----------



## adel safwat (17 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط الحلقة الأولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pp6J1I


----------



## gamal amer (17 نوفمبر 2013)

انا كنت قرأت ان برنامج السيف بيعمل merge دمج للعناصر تلقائى فلما بعرف الكمرات الخارجية على انها R-sec البرنامج بيدمجها مع البلاطة


----------



## adel safwat (17 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط الحلقة الثانية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?VTt01K


----------



## وليد مراد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

adel safwat قال:


> سأقوم برفع حلقات الدورة علي مركز الخليج بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع للتسهيل علي أخواننا المهندسين



ليس لدي اي مانع يا باشمهندس صفوت وجزاك الله خيرا نحن هنا جميعا لنخدم بعضنا البعض وجعله الله في ميزان حسنات كل من يساهم في هذا العمل


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (17 نوفمبر 2013)

ياريت يابشمهندس ترفع الحلقة الثالثة ع الميديا لان الرابط بتاع الحلقة التانية


----------



## adel safwat (17 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط الحلقة الثالثة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fc8QOX


----------



## adel safwat (17 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.gulfup.com/?efQMAP


----------



## وليد مراد (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> ياريت يابشمهندس ترفع الحلقة الثالثة ع الميديا لان الرابط بتاع الحلقة التانية



رابط الحلقة الثالثة علي الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?ybcogprxvwek61c


----------



## sherif_2007 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هتكمل الدورة امتى ياهندسة


----------



## b.khattab (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك م. مراد
دورة مفيدة وشرح في غاية الروعة
ننتظر باقي الحلقات بشغف


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت بشمهندس وليد ممكن تشرح لينا ازاى بسلح الكمرات وتحديد اقطار الكانات وتقسيطها وكذلك حديد ال torsion+shear لان بصراحة كل الناس بتقف عند المومنت وبس ياريت لو كمان يكون من تصميم البرنامج بدون شيتات اكسيل خارجى عشان موضوع النوتة الحسابية وكمان يابشمهندس ال defelection عشان الكلام كتر والشرح كتر فى الجزء دة خاصة مع نزول فيديو الشركة المنتجة مش عارف اية الصح ربنا يوفقك يابشمهندس منتظرين ردودك يا هندسة


----------



## المهندسه رباح (24 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم 
شكرا ياباشمهندس على الدوره المفيده ونرجومنك تنزيل باقى الحلقات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسه رباح (1 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم 
نحن فى انتظار باقى الدره بابشمهندس 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## smart7 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ع المجهود


----------



## said ebeid (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ورابنا يباركلك فى ذريتك...
شكرا.


----------



## 22مجدي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (3 ديسمبر 2013)

موجود على يوتيوب حتى الحلقة السابعة


----------



## احمد شواني (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ننتظر بقية الشروحات


----------



## zine eddine (3 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم..
شكرا للبشمهندش على شرحه الرائع لقد قرات عديد من الاستفسرات..
..1/طريقة تنفيذ بلاطة الهوردي في السايف.....خاصة اذا كانت الكمرات الخارجية R-section وليس L-section....؟؟؟
وشكرا مسبقا...


----------



## 3pecial (4 ديسمبر 2013)

الدرس السابع على اليوتيوب 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVX8dI4g8u4


----------



## abu saif (7 ديسمبر 2013)

وصلت متأخرا لكن رغم ذلك لا يفوتني أن أشكر لك مجهودك ، سدد الله خطاك


----------



## البلتاجى (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (10 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (10 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## م.محمود كمال (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED ELBAZ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
ونسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وليد مراد (13 ديسمبر 2013)

انشاء الله أكمل الدورة في أقرب وقت وسامحوني لاني الان في أجازة بمصر وساستكملها عندما انتهي من الاجازة وسامحوني علي التأخير


----------



## ماجد شرف (14 ديسمبر 2013)

أجازة سعيدة يا هندسة وسلم على مصر وأهلها.... ومستنيين رجوعك على خير,
وبصدق , أنت كما يجب أن يكون علية المهندس المدنى ,,,, الله يباركلك في أهلك وأولادك وعمرك وعلمك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## هاني علي 26 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مستنيين رجوعك على خير​


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (16 ديسمبر 2013)

دوره ممتازه .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (16 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
وفقك الله لهذه العمل بس ياريت لو يتم ضغط الملفات قبل الرفع لسهولة التحميل


----------



## kimy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

دوره ممتازه .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mounir_geniecivil (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## haydarmayali (19 ديسمبر 2013)

امنياتنا لكم قضاء اسعد الاوقات بين الاهل والاحبة نسال الله ان يمن على مصر بالامن والامان والاستقرار وان يبعدها من كل سوء ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد


----------



## Medo Ahmed1 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Medo Ahmed1 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## yousef salamah (25 ديسمبر 2013)

اين باقي الدورة ؟؟!


----------



## أبو العطا (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حمدي شققي (2 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (5 يناير 2014)

:56: جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:​


----------



## علوب سر (5 يناير 2014)

مشكوووور ياهندسة


----------



## حمدان الشاعر (12 يناير 2014)

اين بقية الدروس؟؟؟


----------



## عدنان النجحي (15 يناير 2014)

مجهود جداً رائع وتشكر عليه مهندس مراد و جزيت كل الخير و في انتظار باقي الدروس


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (16 يناير 2014)

طريقه عمل بلاطه hollow block??


----------



## سيف عيسى (17 يناير 2014)

شكرااا على هذه المبادرة


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (20 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حمدي شققي (22 يناير 2014)

_م وليد مراد المحترم :

_عند حساب كمية الللياسة في الجدول الخير قمت بأضافة كامل محيط العمدان الى كمية اللياسة وهذا خطا لان ليس كامل الأعمدة بحاجة للياسة لان بعض اوجه العمدان مغطات باللبلوك وليست بحاجة الى لياسة .


----------



## وليد مراد (22 يناير 2014)

حمدي شققي قال:


> _م وليد مراد المحترم :
> 
> _عند حساب كمية الللياسة في الجدول الخير قمت بأضافة كامل محيط العمدان الى كمية اللياسة وهذا خطا لان ليس كامل الأعمدة بحاجة للياسة لان بعض اوجه العمدان مغطات باللبلوك وليست بحاجة الى لياسة
> اوجه الاعمده التي لا تحتاج الي لياسه في مقابل محاكيات الابواب التي لم يتم حسابها بالجدول وفي شرحي أوضحت انها طريقه اقرب ما يكون للدقة بنسبه 99%
> تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (22 يناير 2014)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> طريقه عمل بلاطه hollow block??[/QUOTE
> 
> انشاء الله نشرح البلاطه الهولوبلوك في دورة مستقله بعد الانتهاء من هذه الدورة وانشاء الله انتهي منها بعد رجوعي من الاجازه
> تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حمدي شققي (23 يناير 2014)

نشكر المهندس وليد على الرد السريع وانا لم اقصد اي انتقاد لعمل حضرتك الرائع ولكن حتى نصل معا بهذا العمل الى الكمال وحتى يتمكن الأخوة 
المهندسيين من تفادي هذا الخطأ البسيط بعدم احتساب اوجه العمدان الغير بحاجة الى لياسة .

اليكم صورة توضيحية لم سبق:


----------



## باذيب (29 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kalosh (29 يناير 2014)

جزااك الله خيرا على هذه الافاده العظيمه


----------



## م/احمد حجازي (29 يناير 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdelsalamm (3 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والدينا ووالديكم وادخلهم فسيح جناته امين​


----------



## eng tstmgk (3 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (9 فبراير 2014)

مهندس وليد المحترم 
لفت نظري في المحاضرة رقم 5 حساب ارتفاع الاعمدة الحاملة للكمرات يكون حتى بطن الكمرة اي اننا لا ناخذ جزء العمود المتداخل مع الكمرة في الحساب 

اسمح لي هذا الكلام غير دقيق 
الاعمدة يتم حسابها حتى بطن البلاطة وليس الكمرة 
لو تم احتساب ارتفاع الاعمدة حتى بطن الكمرة ستكون هناك أجزاء لن يتم حسابها وهي الاجزاء الخاصة ببروز الاعمدة عن الكمرات 

وعلى ذلك هذه البروزات لن يتم احتسابها لا في الاعمدة ولا في الكمرات 

وشكراً لحضرتك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## وليد مراد (9 فبراير 2014)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> مهندس وليد المحترم
> لفت نظري في المحاضرة رقم 5 حساب ارتفاع الاعمدة الحاملة للكمرات يكون حتى بطن الكمرة اي اننا لا ناخذ جزء العمود المتداخل مع الكمرة في الحساب
> 
> اسمح لي هذا الكلام غير دقيق
> ...




ارجو مراجعه الشرح مرة اخري لاني فصلت جزء الكمرة المدفون في البلاطه وتم احتساب مكعب الكمرات للجزء الساقط اسفل البلاطه فقط وطبيعي ان نحسب مكعب الاعمده اسفل الكمرات لاني كي لا يحدث تداخل في مكعب اجزاء الاعمده المتداخله مع الكمرات تقبل تحياتي


----------



## khaled_syria (12 فبراير 2014)

الى أي محاضرة وصل الاخ وليد في الشرح


----------



## msh_soul (12 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## هناء عمرا (19 فبراير 2014)

برجاء انا مهندس موقع جديد اريد مساعدة في كيفية توقيع محاور الاعمدة المائلة بزاوية


----------



## هناء عمرا (19 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
شرح رائع
بالنسبة للمحاضرة الخامسة الجزء الخاص بحساب مساحة البلاطة واطوال الكمرة
من امر tools - load applications - تحت ملف support في الاتوكاد 
ما عندي خيار ل bomlength و area mip
هل المشكلة اثناء تسطيب لاتوكاد
برجاء الافادة
وشكرا


----------



## وليد مراد (20 فبراير 2014)

هناء عمرا قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> شرح رائع
> بالنسبة للمحاضرة الخامسة الجزء الخاص بحساب مساحة البلاطة واطوال الكمرة
> من امر tools - load applications - تحت ملف support في الاتوكاد
> ...



أخي الكريم الخطوات التي ذكرتها هي لتحميل الليسبات التي سبق وأن ارفقتها مع الشرح بمعني بعد القيام بهذه الخطوات التي ذكرتها تقوم بالبحث عن أماكن الليسبات وليكن علي الديسك توب ثم تقوم بتحميلها ويظهر رسالة في الشريط السفلي أنه تم تحميل الليسبات بنجاح وبعد ذلك تبدأ التعامل مع الليسبات من خلال كتابة الامر الخاص بكل ليسب في شريط الأوامر تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد مراد (20 فبراير 2014)

هناء عمرا قال:


> برجاء انا مهندس موقع جديد اريد مساعدة في كيفية توقيع محاور الاعمدة المائلة بزاوية



أخي الكريم يتم توقيع حطات الأعمده أيا كان شكلها عن طريق احداثيات أركانها في الكاد فايل عن طريق جهاز التوتال ستيشان مع وجود نقط ثوابت بالموقع كي يتم التوقيع تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (3 مارس 2014)

بارك الله بكم و جزاكم الله كل خير . ارجو ان تكرمنا بالمزيد حول برنامج safe
خصوصا عن استخدامه في تمثيل القواعد و الحصائر(اللبشات)


----------



## ALIENG2000 (3 مارس 2014)

الاخ المهندس وليد مراد جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ورحم والديك وغفر لهما ولك على هذا الجهد وهذا الشرح ونرجو منك اكمال الدوره لانك الى الان لم تدخل في موضوع تحليل وتصميم النموذج وكيفية اظهار النتائج . وشكرا مرة ثانيه وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## miller114 (8 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ساره العقاد (20 مارس 2014)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## zizo gladiator (24 مارس 2014)

ما شاء الله ....شرح رائع و ممتاز و اشكرك و ربنا يجازيك كل خير
و يا ريت يا بشمهندس افهم استفسارات المهندسين عن موضوع الكمرات r سيكشن او l سيكشن لانى مش فاهم الجزية ده و السؤال اتكرر كتير

و يا ريت يا بشمهندس لو تقدر تعمل شرح لسقف يكون فيه بلاطات هوردى 

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walid2020 (4 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## حسين حاكم (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مبدع ...زكاة العلم نشره


----------



## حسين حاكم (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مبدع ...زكاة العلم نشره


----------



## ahmed7788 (17 أبريل 2014)

المهندس وليد مراد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## msh_soul (19 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asdaswan (20 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على مجهوووووووووودك


----------



## jameel alkaisi (22 أبريل 2014)

باقي المحاضرات على قناة المهندس مراد
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3dXA-aopn7wkr3up1HNqIQ/videos


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (24 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (25 أبريل 2014)

جزااك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد مراد (3 مايو 2014)

انشاء الله أكمل تسجيل حلقات الدورة بدءا من يوم الجمعه القادم وسامحوني علي التاخير نظرا لظروف صعبة كنت أمر بها


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (3 مايو 2014)

حمد لله على سلامتك مهندس وليد


----------



## ahmed7788 (3 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا
اللهم اجعله بميزان حسناتك ويسر امورك واعانك على فعل الخير
نحن ننتظر علمك يا بشمهندس


----------



## fabergas4 (3 مايو 2014)

جــزاك الله خيراً م/ وليد​


----------



## ALIENG2000 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا م.وليد وحفظك من كل سوء وفرج كربتك ونحن بانتظار ولهفة لتكملة الدورة


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (4 مايو 2014)

ان شاء الله نحن في انتظار ياكبير


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (6 مايو 2014)

يرجى رفع ملف الاوتوكاد المستخدم فى الشرح


----------



## abu Habib (6 مايو 2014)

وين باقي المحاضرلت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (6 مايو 2014)

هدا ملف الكاد بادن الله في المرفقات


----------



## hopeful 7 (7 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الدورة


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (8 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
​


----------



## sweet87 (10 مايو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abu Habib (12 مايو 2014)

فى انتظار باقى الدورة ياباشمهندس​


----------



## anass81 (26 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع كامل الشكر للمهندس وليد على هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## omarnasreldeen (20 سبتمبر 2014)

لعل المهندس وليد مراد يكون بخير


----------



## نبيل عمراحمد (17 يناير 2015)

اين باقي لبحلقات من بعد الدرس السابع


----------

